
Google Cloud Is Releasing Covid-19 Public Forecasts on BigQuery - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/google-cloud-is-releasing-the-covid-19-public-forecasts
======
andialo
Anyone still remember that prediction from Singapore University of Technology
and Design?

[http://archive.is/lAHOB](http://archive.is/lAHOB)

Let's see in few weeks how this forecast goes.

EDIT: Unfortunately I can not access the Google Cloud forecasts to archive
them when I click "View Data set" I get " To view this page, select a
project."

